
No explanation for 'outbreak of insanity' on planes - acrum
http://travel.usatoday.com/flights/story/2011/05/No-explanation-for-outbreak-of-insanity-on-planes/47067938/1
======
JoshCole
What are they trying to imply? That the explanation is some weird parasite
that makes humans go crazy? I think this title is a bit sensational.

I mean seriously, one good explanation for this might be random chance. You
are bound to see a streak or two with an event that is infrequent eventually.

I think the airline spokesman who said that the only reason people cared about
this was because of the recent death of Osama Bin Laden was right.

------
2arrs2ells
I was on a plane in 2003 where a woman tried to open the emergency exit. A few
burly male passengers tackled her and she spent the flight zip-tied to her
seat. Police escorted her off the plane before we disembarked.

------
xtrmntr
>Since airplanes typically cruise above 30,000 feet, the air pressure inside
the plane is much greater than the pressure outside — and that pressure
differential makes it impossible to open the door

Wait, what?

------
JoeAltmaier
The article answered its own question - the past week Osama got his. That was
a game-changer.

~~~
CWuestefeld
But probably a game changer in terms of _selection bias_ \-- we're seeing it
reported now. But it does happen from time to time.

------
abrown28
I believe the best solution to the problem of crazy people trying to exit a
plane in mid flight is to provide them with an emergency airlock as opposed to
an emergency door.

